# vanloon with feathers on legs



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a COCK that i breed and i always get offsping witnh feathers on there legs but they sure can fly it seems like out of every mating 1 comes like this and I have won combine wins with them does any body know where this gene might come from? feather feet..


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

I also have a Vanloon with feathered legs. I was given this bird when I first started by one of the members in our club. I asked him about it and he says it only happens every so often from one of his pairings, so not as often as yours. I know the bird that carried the gene in my birds pedigree, but i dont know where the gene originally came from


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I have seen pedigrees of Van Loons especially from the Super 73 line that mention birds with feather feet. They can pop up with feather footed offspring once in a while if you mate a closely related family and both birds are carrying the muff gene. When it does happen they usually come out "grouse legged" not full muffs like some of the tumbler breeds, probably going way, way back to ancestry with a muffed tippler cross or something. When you do see it pop up in one of your babies it does tell you that both parents are for sure carrying the grouse leg gene even if they don't have feathered feet and even if none of the 4 grandparents had feathered feet. Through the odds of genetics it's possible for a recessive gene to ride along through several generations before showing up, you just found a match of 2 birds that are both carrying it and even then it was a 1 in 4 option to get a baby showing feathered feet.

Another mutation that can pop up when mating a family that carries a certain gene is the zipper frill, the curling twisting feathers on the front of the chest. I have one frill cock that is mostly Super 73 Van Loon and is a good racer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not uncommon to have extra feathering down the legs. Some are more extreme than others. It's a recessive gene. A LOT of my birds have it and none of them are Van loons.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

the ones that i have with feathers on the legs go back to super 73,good birds.


----------



## High Flier (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a van loon cross that has them soccer foot. He's one of my best race 1st @ 300miles by acouple of minutes


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that do not affect race ability, may be it's an old hidden gene. good luck


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a cock with feathered legs and his sire is Hackspan/Roosen and his Dam is 
007/Sion


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

my cock pedigree has the super 73 with the 083 hen double up also has the vanloon 2778 and the 049 hen BOLD RULER and much more I have crossed him with diffrent hens and always get my little featherd foot everytime...my best breeding cock so far..


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks for all replies...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I have a cock with feathered legs and his sire is Hackspan/Roosen and his Dam is
> 007/Sion


My feathered legged birds are mostly Ghesquiere, which makes them related to the Hackspans. Finally, a connection


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*pics*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attac...4&stc=1&d=1336943712&stc=1&d=1336943685943632 couple of my birdsd


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*pics*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attac...4&stc=1&d=1336943712&stc=1&d=1336943685943632 couple of my birdsdhttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=23955&stc=1&d=1336944016


----------



## homeknocker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Booted/grouse legged homing pigeons*

Hey there maybe somebody can helpl me anybody please looking to buy a couple po airs of booted/grouse legged homers does anybody have some for sale or know anybody that has some it would really meen alot to me and my son thank you


----------



## bigjoelofts (Jun 20, 2021)

vanloon feathers feet still going strong after 12 years of breeding good birds see what they do this season 2021


----------



## bigjoelofts (Jun 20, 2021)




----------

